# confirm ID



## yauyau (Dec 15, 2003)

are


----------



## spawnie9600 (Nov 15, 2004)

looks like some sort of rhom


----------



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)

Could be from the Compressus group.


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

Mine looks identical to that, I was told it may be a rhom or sanchezi of some sort.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

My 2 cents worth, a Vinny.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

My 2 cents, a Serrasalmus species. Get a better photo.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

That particular fish is a compressus.Illnino a member of this board owns that fish now.

Remember the video tape Frank??I had 2 of these guys in a divided tank,I still own one of them.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> mashunter18 Posted on Nov 27 2004, 12:41 PM
> That particular fish is a compressus.Illnino a member of this board owns that fish now.
> 
> Remember the video tape Frank??I had 2 of these guys in a divided tank,I still own one of them


When you see several hundred fish a day thru PFURY and Email, hard to remember which fish I saw.







Or for that matter ID'd.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

mashunter18 said:


> That particular fish is a compressus.Illnino a member of this board owns that fish now.
> 
> Remember the video tape Frank??I had 2 of these guys in a divided tank,I still own one of them.


 Don't mean to de-rail but just curious where you got the fish from originally. I got mine as an unknown from Ash last October. Just curious if it came in the same shipment. See pic of my compressus.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Interesting how their body shapes change with age. One can see how the old historical describers were fooled into believing them to be separate species.


----------

